# Tomorrow June 2nd Kev is 65



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

To Kev. 
ccasion4:

Its hard to write a ryhme about someone you´ve never seen
The imagination runs riot thinking he´s handsome, tall and lean :smile2:
But as he´s getting on a bit I expect the lean is wrong
Anyway I wrote a little poem and send a funny song.:jester:

Wen I wos 65 just a foo yeers ago
I wos full of vim and viniger and a bit of hi-lee hi-lo.
Now you r at this happy age 
with a werking wife bringing home a wage
Enuff to allow a jar or 2
In the pub with sume mates and you.
I don´t no if beer is to your taste
but here is a song I did with copy and paste.
Happy berthday Kev

From U no hoo


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just for you Jan.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

No good, pardner, Kelvin hasn't got any mates.

Mind you, he's been behaving like a pensioner for years.

Luv from Ellie and Goffs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you to all my fans:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a good one Kev.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Happy Birfday Ken! You gonna use yer bus pass now for a world tour to celebrate?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´m not usually one for remembering birthday, but as a certain someone told us
a week or so ago when his B.D. is/was/were, and suggested a prezzie I had to do something didn´t I ? :wink2:
Birthdays & anniversaries in this house are maybe remebered half way through the day or if someone else prompts us.
Every days a special day. ccasion6::drinking:

Jan


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Have a good day, Div.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I had better say Happy Birthday Kev, or else you will call me names again.:grin2::grin2:00

cabby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Ave ya notised Kev 133 people so far `ave looked at this fred, but only 5 `ave sed anyfink :serious: can´t they just click on the _like _to let you know they have noted, but wish to ignore!!! :crying:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Ave ya notised Kev 133 people so far `ave looked at this fred, but only 5 `ave sed anyfink :serious: can´t they just click on the _like _to let you know they have noted, but wish to ignore!!! :crying:


I'm part of this clique it seems, I'll get over it > >


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Aha, looks like 'pardner' is in the clink clique as well, now. Let's all don our chaps and have a cavort to celebrate Ken being an OAP.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If anyone to make a donation to my presses fund , just PM for my PayPal details


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> If anyone to make a donation to my presses fund , just PM for my PayPal details


Kev,

Don't do PayPal, send me your bank details and PIN then I'll clear your account, sorry, meant make a donation.

Happy Bidet.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just for you Kev.................................... Happy Birthday..................






Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mr Google knew too   










Been a pleasant day, went to the Industrial museum in Bradford, then picked up our car From the Kia dealer after some warranty work, I have to say we're impressed with how they work, so far new discs and pads all round even though it had a almost full MOT already, two new tyres, a new steering shaft motor, new EGR valve, not a quibble, but this is a 58 reg and the warranty runs out in September.

Picked up a nice curry for tea too.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Ave ya notised Kev 133 people so far `ave looked at this fred, but only 5 `ave sed anyfink :serious: can´t they just click on the _like _to let you know they have noted, but wish to ignore!!! :crying:


That'll be Kev keeping checking. :wink2:

Glad you've had a good Birth-day Kev, hope you have a Happy Birth-evening too.

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

65

Nowt but a youngster

Happy birthday Kev 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

So if I wish you happy bidet too, can I come for tea? Happy birthday anyway! Hope its been great!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> Aha, looks like 'pardner' is in the clink clique as well, now. Let's all don our chaps and have a cavort to celebrate Ken being an OAP.


 You´ll have to talk about this amongst yourselves, the others may not agree.
Your bias Tuggy `cause your my pardner. 
Lets not mess up Kev´s birthday talking business :serious:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

ccasion4:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If there is a clique

I'm out
I hate cliques

Unpleasant exclusive things

A group friends, that's different as long as everyone is invited to join

And the welcome is open
Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Don't worry Sandra, it is only a click really.>>

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im thinking of starting a new Clique as I dont like the people in the current Clique when I Can remember who they are. Who wants to be in the new clique?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Im thinking of starting a new Clique as I dont like the people in the current Clique when I Can remember who they are. Who wants to be in the new clique?


I´ll keep my eyes on this thread. Got the glasses. He only had a spell check for Deutsch Kev so you´ll have to put up with my spelling :grin2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Im thinking of starting a new Clique as I dont like the people in the current Clique when I Can remember who they are. Who wants to be in the new clique?


Well don't come crying to me...... I recall recent controversy over cliquey cliques, be careful what you wish for :crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Well don't come crying to me...... I recall recent controversy over cliquey cliques, be careful what you wish for :crying::crying::crying::crying:


Surely not :roll:


----------

